# Batch Watermarking in photoshop or fireworks



## L146705 (Sep 19, 2006)

I am uploading a load of photos to a photography website, I need to put watermarks on them. Only problem is I can't figure out how to batch watermark, how do you guys/girls do it?

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 19, 2006)

You could create a custom brush out of your watermark, in Photoshop.  Then create and action that paints the water mark onto the image.  Then run the action on a batch of images.


----------



## L146705 (Sep 19, 2006)

thanks for the reply, never thought of doing it that way, I thought they would have had some sort of option to do it already built into photoshop.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 20, 2006)

There might be...it's a big program 

I read an article a few months ago that suggested the method above.  Seemed like a good idea to me.


----------

